# CO2 Suppliers?



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get CO2 from? I've asked at my local pub but they won't tell me where they get their gas from, and I've emailed a couple of paintball places around here but none of them have replied. I'm in newark on trent but anywhere in the East Midlands would do.


----------



## Madmonk (Apr 30, 2009)

*Co2*

Hi mate
went to my local machine mart and got 2 welders type co2 cylinders for £18. Still on the first cylinder and have done 6 batches of rodents( 20 in each batch).
The regulator came from fleabay for £12. Plastic 12 mm hose £2 from a garden/pond centre.
Any help to you??
Cheers
Tony


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

Cheers I'll have a look in Screwfix I don't ink there's a machine mart by me


----------



## sunnyskeg (Jul 3, 2008)

TRY HERE.......................The Welders Warehouse Ltd Mig & Tig Gases ............not the cheapest but they will post,3 bottles for £36


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

If you've got a Halfords near give them a try.


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

halfords really? there's one of them 1 minutes walk away lol


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

Madmonk said:


> Hi mate
> went to my local machine mart and got 2 welders type co2 cylinders for £18. Still on the first cylinder and have done 6 batches of rodents( 20 in each batch).
> The regulator came from fleabay for £12. Plastic 12 mm hose £2 from a garden/pond centre.
> Any help to you??
> ...


where didi you find the regulator so cheap? The ones on there at the mo are closer to £20. What size fitment do I need do you know?


----------



## Madmonk (Apr 30, 2009)

*Regulator*

Argon Co2 Mig & Tig Welding Disposable Bottle Regulator on eBay (end time 23-May-10 16:26:42 BST)

This is the one I purchased but for a bit cheaper, came within 3 days.


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

cheers Madmonk I've got a couple of months to wait for them to breed so I'll look for some bargins lol


----------



## Madmonk (Apr 30, 2009)

*co2*

No worries mate:no1:


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

could you not just use a fire extinguisher bottle? i use them for planted aquariums and they are like £8.00 or something for refills


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

This is the one from Halfords SIP Welding Gas CO2 600g from Halfords Price £16.99 :2thumb:


----------



## scorpion0151 (May 20, 2009)

serpentsupplies said:


> could you not just use a fire extinguisher bottle? i use them for planted aquariums and they are like £8.00 or something for refills


possibly, I might have to look into that as there's a place that recharges fire extinguishers local.


----------

